# very fast tapping sound



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

at idle, there is a fast tapping/ticking sound...very loud actually...and it is intermittent...sometimes quieter than others...sometimes doesn't exist...what is that sound? is it normal? is there a technical bulletin or recall coming on it? this cannot be normal...seriously, it's loud (and irritating) and is faster than the idle...so it doesn't seem to be fuel injectors
on my 2003 1.8T, there as a ticking/tapping sound...and it was determined that it was a selinoid...emissions related...and was considered normal...but it was not as loud as this is in my 2006 2.0T


_Modified by pturner67 at 9:56 PM 12-21-2005_


----------



## sniperviperman (Aug 8, 2005)

yes, it's very normal, it sounds like a diesel engine when in Idle.


----------



## IMZ14U337 (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: very fast tapping sound (pturner67)*

I know exactly what your talking about, i have the same exact problem with my 2005.5 GLI sounds like its coming from the right side of the engine(when you are in the car). If you rev the car in neutral the tapping speeds up until you cant hear it or it stops and then when you back off the thottle and the car is at full idle you dont hear it for about 10 seconds then it start tapping slowly and increses to that annoying tap you hear. And like you said, sometime you hear it sometime you dont. I have no idea what it is, i tried changing my oil weigh and that didnt help. It almost sounds like cams or crankshaft or something in the engine rattling except there is no loss in power or performance. i've never been able to figure it out.


----------



## sig502 (Nov 5, 2005)

That is the sound of a VW motor. Very Normal


----------



## Tanner74 (Jul 28, 2003)

Welcome to the sound of diesel on the 2.0T. It's perfectly normal.


----------



## NINj4 (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: very fast tapping sound (pturner67)*

I experience the exact same thing in my 1999.5 GTI 2.0L. I would bet that for me anyway its the A/C clutch, and I wouldn't be surprised if it was for you too.


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: very fast tapping sound (NINj4)*

took it to the dealer...he said it's not normal...he said that there is a lower volume sewing machine sound that is normal...but this one is VERY loud...cannot remember what he said it was...something to do with the ac/circulation system...he said some of the early production 2.0T jettas had this issue but it should have been corrected by VW for my production date
gonna drop it off sometime next week and let them change out some parts...hopefully that will solve the issue


----------



## pmark837 (Nov 27, 2005)

it's the sound of the High powered FSI injectors.


----------



## Tanner74 (Jul 28, 2003)

Any word from pturner67? Without us hearing the sound it could be something entirely different than what everybody has on their FSI engine, given that the dealer said it was not normal.


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (Tanner74)*

It's not the injectors. They listened to the sound. If it were the injectors, it would happen all the time. This is a very specific loud tapping sound (near the glove box) that happens after the car is warm and after the A/C has been on for a few minutes. When you turn off the A/C, the tapping is STILL there. When you turn the car off and restart it, the sound isn't there. So, they know it isn't the A/C fans or a leaf in the system since the sound is still there without the A/C on. One guy said there was an issue with some of the early production 2.0T models but that mine was manufactured after that fix was done.
The tech doesn't know exactly what it is. He says it is definitely not normal and is not the "sewing machine' sound the 2.0T sometimes puts out.
Taking the car to the dealer Tuesday 12/27. I will post the results after they fix it.


_Modified by pturner67 at 7:35 PM 12-21-2005_


----------



## GRB (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: (pturner67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pturner67* »_It's not the injectors. They listened to the sound. If it were the injectors, it would happen all the time. This is a very specific loud tapping sound (near the glove box) that happens after the car is warm and after the A/C has been on for a few minutes. When you turn off the A/C, the tapping is STILL there. When you turn the car off and restart it, the sound isn't there. So, they know it isn't the A/C fans or a leaf in the system since the sound is still there without the A/C on. One guy said there was an issue with some of the early production 2.0T models but that mine was manufactured after that fix was done.
The tech doesn't know exactly what it is. He says it is definitely not normal and is not the "sewing machine' sound the 2.0T sometimes puts out.
Taking the car to the dealer Tuesday 12/27. I will post the results after they fix it.

_Modified by pturner67 at 7:35 PM 12-21-2005_
This is normal. Every VW I've driven has made this sound. I believe it is emmisions related.


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (UncannySkill)*

The 1.8T had an emissions recirculating seliniod that made a tapping sound. Some were louder than others. So you are right about that tapping sound. I was one of about 8 trillion people who took their car to the dealer for that sound just to find that I wasted 3 hours of my time. LOL
The guy took me for a ride at the dealer in another 2.0T and they could not reproduce THIS sound. Really, this sound is not normal. There is no way VW/Audi would allow cars off the line if they made this loud tapping sound. The tech at the dealer said this was NOT normal whatsoever.
We'll know Tuesday what it is.


----------



## kobe82 (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: (pturner67)*

now i am interested 
plese post the rest


----------



## GRB (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: (pturner67)*

It's not just 1.8Ts. I've had 2 VR6s and both make the same sound.


----------



## slickfisher (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: very fast tapping sound (IMZ14U337)*

Probably the evap emissions purge valve. Its on a duty cycle and speeds up and slows down sitting at a stop light with the engine at a steady idle, then goes away at times.


----------



## kobe82 (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: very fast tapping sound (slickfisher)*

that sounds reasonable 
i would even belive it


----------



## RockinGti (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: very fast tapping sound (kobe82)*

this sound he is experiencing is probably not the normal sound that everyone is used to hearing. there has been some reports of a tapping/rattling sound coming from the glove box area. I have it on my new gli and my other salesman has it on his 2.0t. it sounds more like a loose plastic piece rattling. Our service department put in a insulation kit(sorry, don't have the part numbers handy) and the sound has gone away. The sound would only seem to be there when you were stopped and the car was in drive, like you were waiting to pull out into traffic. If you put the car in neutral or park it seemed to go away, it also seem to go away if you made the rev's go up just a little bit. i've been in lots of the new gli's and 2.0t and haven't heard it in all of them but have experienced it in at least 4 of them. Just my two cents~


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: very fast tapping sound (RockinGti)*

good idea...but the sound didn't go away in neutral...no "park" since it's a 6 speed

BUT...the problem is now solved...wanna know what it was?
no one knows what it was...they took apart some stuff trying to find the noise...couldn't find anything that was making the noise...they didn't replace anything at all or install anything new...but when they put everything back together, the noise stopped...yes...there is absolutely NO noise now...so, the dealership accidentally solved the problem...maybe it was something loose? maybe it was a fan blade barely nicking an edge? no one seems to know...but the car is now totally quiet...purrs like a kitten...no messed up loud tapping sound...the techs at the dealership were laughing about it...they said they've never taken something apart and just put it back together to fix an issue...but, whatever...the sound is gone...and that's all that matters


----------



## Tanner74 (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: very fast tapping sound (pturner67)*

Sounds good.... better than taking something apart and putting it back together with a bunch of screws left over!
You still do have the normal clicking sound with the engine only at idle right?


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: very fast tapping sound (Tanner74)*

yeah, still have the normal fuel injector sewing machine-ish sound...but that's ok...I can barely hear that inside the car
if they had screws left over, they didn't tell me...lol


----------



## kobe82 (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: very fast tapping sound (pturner67)*

they prolly had screws left over....
....
....
thats why it is fixed


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: very fast tapping sound (kobe82)*

Well guys and gals....it isn't fixed...noise is back...another appt set for Wed next week...the dealer has called VW Customer Relations as well over the issue....they said it will be fixed this time even if it takes getting me a new car...I said "new car? uuuhhh...yeah" 
will keep you posted


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: (pmark837)*

on the FSI-motors, they are normal...


----------



## GRB (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: very fast tapping sound (pturner67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pturner67* »_Well guys and gals....it isn't fixed...noise is back...another appt set for Wed next week...the dealer has called VW Customer Relations as well over the issue....they said it will be fixed this time even if it takes getting me a new car...I said "new car? uuuhhh...yeah" 
will keep you posted
There is nothing wrong with the car. I could've told you the noise was going to come back especially since they didn't fix anything. I have heard this noise on every VW I've ever been in.


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: very fast tapping sound (UncannySkill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UncannySkill* »_There is nothing wrong with the car. I could've told you the noise was going to come back especially since they didn't fix anything. I have heard this noise on every VW I've ever been in.

and yet they cannot duplicate THIS noise on any new 2.0T on the lot...you have not heard THIS noise on MY car...
by the way, the master service tech says he thinks it's a door actuator on the climate control system...he said he thought he saw a write-up about this problem...there apparently are 8 actuators for the doors regulating the climate control system...the trick is listening to them while the noise is present


----------



## kobe82 (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: very fast tapping sound (pturner67)*

that would be crazy id its the climate controls


----------



## linty (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: very fast tapping sound (pturner67)*

Had the same problem 2 weeks ago and took it in to the dealer.....I had a tapping or ticking sound in the glove box/psg side kick panel area usually around 800-1000 rpm and was very annoying.
Service advisor said it was normal (emissions or something). I then asked to have a mech who was walking by to take a quick listen and said its NOT normal....brought it in the next day and it was the fuel line hitting against the firewall/ transmission tunnell area....wrapped the anti rattle kit around it (a.k.a insulation) and its been fine since.
posted a link over on the mkv forum and there has been a couple others with the same problem


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: very fast tapping sound (linty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *linty* »_Had the same problem 2 weeks ago and took it in to the dealer.....I had a tapping or ticking sound in the glove box/psg side kick panel area usually around 800-1000 rpm and was very annoying.
Service advisor said it was normal (emissions or something). I then asked to have a mech who was walking by to take a quick listen and said its NOT normal....brought it in the next day and it was the fuel line hitting against the firewall/ transmission tunnell area....wrapped the anti rattle kit around it (a.k.a insulation) and its been fine since.
posted a link over on the mkv forum and there has been a couple others with the same problem

that sounds just crazy enough to be the issue...lol...my appointment is set for tomorrow morning...will bring this info to their attention as well...thanks for the info


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: very fast tapping sound (linty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *linty* »_Had the same problem 2 weeks ago and took it in to the dealer.....I had a tapping or ticking sound in the glove box/psg side kick panel area usually around 800-1000 rpm and was very annoying.
Service advisor said it was normal (emissions or something). I then asked to have a mech who was walking by to take a quick listen and said its NOT normal....brought it in the next day and it was the fuel line hitting against the firewall/ transmission tunnell area....wrapped the anti rattle kit around it (a.k.a insulation) and its been fine since.
posted a link over on the mkv forum and there has been a couple others with the same problem

according to the dealer, this seems to be the problem...but they said it's coming from an area not accessible...somewhere down inside the frame...sounds odd...but should hear something soon from them...they are keeping the car and dealing with engineers at VW corporate to find a solution...crazy...but at least they have loaned me a new 2.0T passat to drive while it's in the the shop


----------



## voatech (Jan 1, 2006)

*Re: very fast tapping sound (pturner67)*

It is the cold warm air curculation flap motor and it is very common although I have only fixed a couple with updated motors. not the purge valve.


----------



## 79416 (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: very fast tapping sound (voatech)*

ok people... time to move on now. there is nothing wrong with your car.


----------



## linty (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: very fast tapping sound (pturner67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pturner67* »_
according to the dealer, this seems to be the problem...but they said it's coming from an area not accessible...somewhere down inside the frame...sounds odd...but should hear something soon from them...they are keeping the car and dealing with engineers at VW corporate to find a solution...crazy...but at least they have loaned me a new 2.0T passat to drive while it's in the the shop 

Glad they found it and keep us up to date....It only took them a short time to fix mine and this is what the service order said "Traced noise to fuel lines vibrating against vehicle. RE-RI lower covers and placed foam from anti-rattle kit".
I found it odd when the sevice advisor said it was a normal VW emissions thing...at idle in traffic with the radio at level 7-8 you could hear this damn rattle, and everyone that was with me would always ask too (that was even more annoying)...
Now if they can fix the premium sound reception problem, my car will be perfect....dont get me wrong though. I consider these 2 things minor being a completley redesined car and expected some small growing pains. Overall though this vehicle has exceeded my expectations and im glad I went with this over the TSX. (im having way to much fun driving).


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: very fast tapping sound (linty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *linty* »_Glad they found it and keep us up to date....It only took them a short time to fix mine and this is what the service order said "Traced noise to fuel lines vibrating against vehicle. RE-RI lower covers and placed foam from anti-rattle kit".
I found it odd when the sevice advisor said it was a normal VW emissions thing...at idle in traffic with the radio at level 7-8 you could hear this damn rattle, and everyone that was with me would always ask too (that was even more annoying)...
Now if they can fix the premium sound reception problem, my car will be perfect....dont get me wrong though. I consider these 2 things minor being a completley redesined car and expected some small growing pains. Overall though this vehicle has exceeded my expectations and im glad I went with this over the TSX. (im having way to much fun driving).









thanks...they are still awaiting word from VWOA technical...I left the service manager a message about this "It is the cold warm air curculation flap motor and it is very common although I have only fixed a couple with updated motors. not the purge valve" as well...the service manager said they couldn't find it tapping where the fuel lines were making the noise...but he did say that it apparently was involved
and to the latest guy who said there is nothing wrong with the car, you are completely incorrect
anyway...will keep you posted...should be by sometime mid week next week after VWOA technical calls the dealer back


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: very fast tapping sound (-YZ-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-YZ-* »_ok people... time to move on now. there is nothing wrong with your car.
 I've heard of this problem before. My car doesn't do it so obviousely there is a problem


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: very fast tapping sound (blackvento36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackvento36* »_ I've heard of this problem before. My car doesn't do it so obviousely there is a problem

LOL!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Update: dealer called VWOA 2 weeks ago and has not heard back yet...the dealer says they are probably researching the issue. I am calling the dealer tomorrow for a follow-up. Is VWOA always this crappy on solving issues?


----------



## aqn (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: very fast tapping sound (voatech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *voatech* »_It is the cold warm air curculation flap motor and it is very common although I have only fixed a couple with updated motors. not the purge valve.

How would that motor make a "tapping/ticking" noise? Doesn't that (servo) motor
only runs to move the cold/warm flap when one changes the temperature setting?
At other times, it doesn't run, nor does the flap move.
Also, what is this "purge valve"?
Just curious...


----------



## fugazy (Feb 7, 2006)

pturner67,
I have the exact same rattle noise problem. I was wondering if you got it fixed.
Taking my car to the dealer tomorrow.







grrrr


----------



## redlineGLI (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: (fugazy)*

I too have the same exact probelm. It has been to the dealership three or four times now to try to fix. They are completely stumped, this thread helps a lot. The service dept. says they have been contacting the VW tech help line and that I seem to be the only person in the nation with this problem. I am very happy to have found you guys, maybe there is hope in sight. 
This sound definetly is not normal. VW would not sell this car knowing that the sound is normal, please don't post ridiculous statements like that.


----------



## redlineGLI (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: (redlineGLI)*

P.S. If it helps, I do not have climate control.


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (redlineGLI)*

yeah...dealer is still stumped as to a solution...and VWOA is VEEERRRYYYY slow to reply to this issue...I am driving my car in the meantime...the sound still comes and goes...overall, VW gets an F for response to the issue...pretty disappointed in the whole thing
last I heard from them, they identified the sound as a physical problem...some lines tapping against the body...but the problem is that the lines tapping are actually in the frame where the lines go through a hole or something...really weird...and no other Jettas on the lot make the sound...so, it's been classified as a defect with no solution...lol
oh well...not much I can do about it right now


----------



## GGVDub (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: (pturner67)*

OK, I have the same problem and took the car in about 3 weeks ago. People are correct for the most part. The sound in coming from an evap line that is part of the emissions control system. What I was told: the flap will open and close (making that noise) in order to vent gas vapor in the line. This only does this at idle, when you open the throttle the flap has to close. Also, that in-line with the flap valve is a charcoal trap that captures spilled gas that may have gotten trapped in the line, than needs to be vented. The technician told me this is most common if you overfill (top off) you gas tank. He said all VW/Audi’s do this. In most of the models the valve at the rear near the gas tank, but in the A3, it is located under the firewall, and that’s why you hear it more. 
I asked how often it would need to vent, and he said there is no way to tell. So my question was “So potentially it could do this all the time?”, his response was “yes”. I told the service manager that I did not think I could live with the noise if it did it all the time. So he told me if it does not stop, he would replace the valve and trap. 
The technician did hook me up and look at fault codes. He also ran a self-diagnostic. Everything in the fuel and emission system showed up fine, yet the noise is still there. 
I was worried because I installed the K&N filter, and thought that it might be causing some sort of valve problem. But now I know its not related to the intake


----------



## redlineGLI (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: (kdoerner)*

That is interesting. I will have to watch for topping off my fuel and if I hear the noise or not. I can't believe VW would make a car that makes a noise that loud. It makes my car seem like a piece of crap when my friends get in and ask why my car sounds like it is falling apart. 
Has anybody else got this respone from their dealer?


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (kdoerner)*

will take this info to the dealer as well...thanks for the feedback guys...by the way, I overfill all the time...will stop doing that and see if it helps


----------



## GGVDub (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: (pturner67)*

I over fill as well. I have since stopped, and I can still hear the noise. When I asked about that, I wa told that gas might be trapt in the Charcoal filter. If that is the case, they would have to clean it out to get the flap to stop over working. 
However, I was also told, that if there was a major problem with the evap and venting flap it should send a fault code. The tech did not want to do anything about this, and just told what I said above. I am lucky that the servicw manager is kissing my ass about some other problems I am having, so I have been told if the thing does not stop, he will replace it.


----------



## feuerdog (Feb 11, 2002)

Hmmm,......I don't think my sound is the same.
When very cold(sub zero) just after start up, there is a chuffing/scuffing sound, rpm related, from idle on up, that emits from the area of the cam belt cover. It sounds physical, but not mechanical, ie: not the injectors, pump, or valves. The sound does go away after the engine warms up a bit(1-2 minutes), bit that doesn't mean much,.....temperature can contract and expand all sorts of things not necessarily related to mechanical function. I know what the 2.0t sounds like, I work in Audi service, but this is new problem to me.
Tomorrow i'll investigate further, TSB's etc, and maybe even the Tech Line if I have to. We'll figure this out one way or another.


----------



## feuerdog (Feb 11, 2002)

Update:
Started the car this morning(sub zero temps) and no sounds.
At lunch I had a couple of tech's come out to check it out,.......no sound on start up,.....but after a few minutes it started rubbing again.
We could actually make the sound stop and recur by putting pressure against the plastic cam belt cover.
This well be fixed shortly.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: very fast tapping sound (linty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *linty* »_Had the same problem 2 weeks ago and took it in to the dealer.....I had a tapping or ticking sound in the glove box/psg side kick panel area usually around 800-1000 rpm and was very annoying.
Service advisor said it was normal (emissions or something). I then asked to have a mech who was walking by to take a quick listen and said its NOT normal....brought it in the next day and it was the fuel line hitting against the firewall/ transmission tunnell area....wrapped the anti rattle kit around it (a.k.a insulation) and its been fine since.
posted a link over on the mkv forum and there has been a couple others with the same problem


I had a sound similiar to this... brought it into the dealer. It was not the engine tapping sound. It sounded like it was near the firewall on the P side. Thought it was the ABS pump, which is located on the fire wall.
It chatters rather loudly at idle. When I gave it some gas, the noise stops.
Brought it in for an oil change and complained about the noise. Had a vacuum line replaced at approx 5k. It was in the frame of the car, under the passenger side seat area. Tech agreed it was making a crazy vibrating sound at idle and disappeared when given fuel.
The gf's A3 reached 5k and was making the same noise. She had the same thing repaired. Noise is gone.


----------



## AndrewT (May 14, 1999)

*Re: very fast tapping sound (RyanA3)*

i had the tapping sound i think some of you are talking about...it was a fast tapping sound that seemed to come from behind the glovebox, and it only happened at idle, after the car was warmed up. if you gave it any gas at all, the sound went away, and oftentimes it would be quieter if you turned the a/c on (i do not have climatronic). i know everyone in this thread is not talking about this sound, but i do believe some of you are.
i took the car to my dealer about two weeks ago, and they kept it for 6 days, and they fixed it. the sound is completely gone, and the sound happened consistantly every day before i took it to the dealer, regardless of how much fuel was in the tank. they hadn't finished the paperwork when i picked up the car, and my service manager wasn't there (after hours pickup), so i wasn't able to find out what they did to it. they said they'd mail me the work order and stuff as soon as they got it done, i'll let you guys know what it says. 
the dealer said they had been burning up the phone lines with VW trying to fix the problem, and i think they said they actually got a vw engineer to come hear the sound and fix it. i don't know what they did, but its completely gone.


----------



## GGVDub (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: very fast tapping sound (AndrewT)*

I think we are all meaning the same sound, just not describing it the same. I was told that even if you over filled your car once or twice, that was enough to get gas in the evap line and possibly build up in the filter system that needs to be vented. 
From what it sounds like, the way to fix it is to replace line or filter (or at least open the closed system) of the evap. A couple of people have stated that they had the noise, and than the noise was gone after they replaced or opened the tubes or filter.
I would also assume that since the VW MK V’s are on the same body, that they to might have a similar problem. However, since they have a different engine layout (same engine) that filter and valve might not be in the same location, so they might not hear it. I would be curious to see if any of them have heard the venting valve.


----------



## feuerdog (Feb 11, 2002)

My scuffing sound has been fixed.
It turns out that there is a coolant pipe(approx. 1/2") that runs next to the cam belt cover. The pipe was putting pressure against the cover and had actually scuffed the inside of it,......which had caused the sound in the first place.
The dealer had NOT seen or heard of this problem before.
They fixed it temporarily by using a zip tie to relieve pressure against the cover, and ordering a new cover for me.
I have yet to verify and examine the repair myself, but I will do so as soon as I end this post.


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (feuerdog)*

the dealer called me back again today and said they are finally going to do something about the sound...I referenced this thread and what everyone is saying...when I take the car in a few days from now, I am going to log in and show him all the possible causes...they said they found the cause as I had stated before...but I don't want them to miss any possible causes...thanks for all the feedback guys...and I'm glad to see I'm not the only one who is having the problem...maybe (snicker) VWOA will do a service bulletin about the problem


----------



## KharatosGTI (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: very fast tapping sound (pturner67)*

I've heard this on both the 1.8T and 2.0T, and have confirmed it with the dealership service department, so it's a very normal sound for these engines.


----------



## feuerdog (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: (feuerdog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feuerdog* »_My scuffing sound has been fixed.
It turns out that there is a coolant pipe(approx. 1/2") that runs next to the cam belt cover. The pipe was putting pressure against the cover and had actually scuffed the inside of it,......which had caused the sound in the first place.
The dealer had NOT seen or heard of this problem before.
They fixed it temporarily by using a zip tie to relieve pressure against the cover, and ordering a new cover for me.
I have yet to verify and examine the repair myself, but I will do so as soon as I end this post.

Nope. Not fixed.








Sub zero start this morning, coolant hose still zip tied back, scaffing sound returned until engine temps built up.
In my case, this is definately the cam belt cover, and it is NOT normal. I'll know more when my replacement cam belt cover comes in and I can see exactly where it's rubbing.


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: very fast tapping sound (KharatosGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KharatosGTI* »_I've heard this on both the 1.8T and 2.0T, and have confirmed it with the dealership service department, so it's a very normal sound for these engines.

Nope. On the 1.8T engine, it was an emissions module (or something) up against the passenger side engine bay. That was normal. I had a 1.8T and know the sound. This isn't the same issue. If you heard it, you'd be amazed at how loud this is. The dealer is supposed to remedy the issue sometime this week for me. But, so far, the only cure I have so far is turning up the stereo.


----------



## GGVDub (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: (feuerdog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feuerdog* »_ 
Nope. Not fixed.








Sub zero start this morning, coolant hose still zip tied back, scaffing sound returned until engine temps built up. 

 
This is not the same thing. This sound does not go away after the engine warms up, it only happens when the engine is warm and the car sits at idle (~800RPM). 
Good luck with your problem though, 

_Quote, originally posted by *feuerdog* »_ 
It turns out that there is a coolant pipe(approx. 1/2") that runs next to the cam belt cover. The pipe was putting pressure against the cover and had actually scuffed the inside of 

 
I thought I had read a VW service Bulletin about this concerning the 2.0T Jetta's, you might have the dealer look it up.



_Modified by kdoerner at 9:13 AM 2/22/2006_


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (kdoerner)*

I just heard this yesterday for the first time. 
Guess what my only difference was? I left climatronic on, and the ac was kicked on. That's the only thing that I noticed that was different.
I'll test again later this afternoon.


----------



## redlineGLI (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: (syntrix)*

Temp is not an issue for me. My car can be cold or running down the highway for an hour, it still makes the sound.


----------



## feuerdog (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: (kdoerner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kdoerner* »_ 
This is not the same thing. This sound does not go away after the engine warms up, it only happens when the engine is warm and the car sits at idle (~800RPM). 
Good luck with your problem though, 

I thought I had read a VW service Bulletin about this concerning the 2.0T Jetta's, you might have the dealer look it up.
_Modified by kdoerner at 9:13 AM 2/22/2006_

I know its not the same problem,.....but someone may have a similar problem, so I posted in this thread since the title is/was appropriate.
Dealership did do a TSB check and it's new to them. 
Just keeping the Vortex in the know. y'know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redlineGLI (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: (feuerdog)*

Having the fuel topped off also does not seem to be the problem for me. I have half a tank and the sound just came back. I am really frustrated with this. I guess it is time to call the dealership and see what they can come up with.
Please keep posting everyones progress, maybe we can figure this out.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (redlineGLI)*

I've been keeping any eye on mine.
ONLY time it comes on is when the ac is on AND econ is on. climatronic here.
Else, it's not making any tapping.


----------



## KharatosGTI (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (syntrix)*

I well I just discovered the same noise as the flapping noise from the emission purge valve in 1.8Ts. It happens under the exact same circumstances (warmed up, idling for a while). And it sounds nearly identical, only the noise in my MKV is a lot more faint I have to listen really hard to be able to tell whether it's there or not. Do 2.0Ts share the same kind of purge valve or do I have to take it in? I just don't like going to dealer's service department, too much hassles.
Any thoughts? Real problem? Sensitive ears?
Oh yeah BTW I opened the hood and could faintly hear it coming from the passenger side of the engine or somewhere like that.


----------



## GGVDub (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: (KharatosGTI)*

OK, So I have not had the noise for about a two week now







. The only differance: I stopped topping it off, and, a different gas station. I filled my car up at a 76 station. Normally I only use Cheveron or Shell. So I wounder in this thing might be gas brand related. 
Or, It might have just ran its course. If gas was trapped in the charcoal filter it might have all evaped by now. Just thought it was weird that it hasn't done it since I changed gas stations. 
Maybe this means nothing, I'll keep and ear out


----------



## VWGTIxxx (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: very fast tapping sound (pturner67)*

fuel injectors are the cause of this.......


----------



## GGVDub (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: very fast tapping sound (VWGTIxxx)*

What would the injectors have to do with an evap line? i think this valve and filter are pre-injectors.


----------



## sundaydriver (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: very fast tapping sound (kdoerner)*

I have noticed this with the 2.0Ts at my dealership. As a matter of fact, I was speaking about it with a customer who noticed it last night on a new GTI. 
This is something that I have been looking at across the different platforms since it became available. While nothing has been offically mentioned to me about it, I'm keeping close tabs on the noise and anything that may end up being done to correct it.
As a matter of fact, I met the creator of this thread this afternoon (really cool guy btw) and I told him the same thing I just mentioned. 
As I said, I will keep my ears open and pass along anything I hear.
Dennis


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: very fast tapping sound (sundaydriver)*

hey Dennis!!
thanks for the compliment...you have an awesome ride...maybe I can hear it sometime in the future...anyone in the metro DC area who wants to visit a great dealership that has a terrific attitude, go see Dennis...he's at Bill Britt VW in Fredericksburg, VA
gonna shoot you an email tonight
by the way, tapping sound is still there...the VWOA rep is calling me this coming week to set a day where we can go over the whole issue....I pointed this thread out to him...he said VWOA is following this thread for possible solutions


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: very fast tapping sound (pturner67)*

maybe you'll be famous!


----------



## alfzong (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: very fast tapping sound (VWGTIxxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGTIxxx* »_fuel injectors are the cause of this.......

werd. man, the WRX's are infamous for the injector clicking. geezus...
its just the noise of the engine, deal with it. im sure it doesnt affect the performance, thats for damn sure.
some guys just need to stop being so paranoid.
alf


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: very fast tapping sound (alfzong)*

1. not looking to be famous...just want the frickin noise to stop








2. it isn't the injectors...as I said before, the dealer has sat in th car and said that this noise is not normal


----------



## redlineGLI (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: very fast tapping sound (pturner67)*

I have had the same tank of gas in it for a couple of weeks now and I still get the noise intermittently. I have been waiting for a solution to pop up on here before going back to the dealer, but I may go speak with them tomorrow about all the posts and see if we can't narrow it down. 
alf - please keep your comments to yourself, we are trying to solve an issue that obviously concerns us. You are not helping.


----------



## GGVDub (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: (kdoerner)*

OK, Third week, no noise.







I have only put 76 premium in the car the last three weeks, and no noise. Have any of you that are still having the problem tryed going to a different gas station? As an WTF, can someone try going to a 76 station near them next time and let me know if you still have it a couple of days later. I just this its weird that the noise stopped when I started using their gas. I am going to try and fill up with Cheveron again after this tank and see if it comes back.


----------



## Matchek (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (kdoerner)*

To all those who think there's no issue here - you're wrong.
I have the same issue, and could have written the post using the same words. Seems like it's from behind the glove box, etc... It IS loud, and I've had the car for 6 months and never heard it before two weeks ago. Dealer looked at it but wasn't able to find the problem.
Not normal.
Thanks so much for posting this - I'm monitoring this thread from now on.


----------



## KharatosGTI (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (kdoerner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kdoerner* »_OK, Third week, no noise.







I have only put 76 premium in the car the last three weeks, and no noise. Have any of you that are still having the problem tryed going to a different gas station? As an WTF, can someone try going to a 76 station near them next time and let me know if you still have it a couple of days later. I just this its weird that the noise stopped when I started using their gas. I am going to try and fill up with Cheveron again after this tank and see if it comes back. 


This is a very interesting post. I use Shell exclusively maybe I'll give 76 a try and see if it eliminates the noise. The noise really isn't loud enough to bother me, I mean unless it's at night when there's no ambient noise at all and I'm in the garage with the stereo off, I can't hear it. So I'm not too concerned.


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (KharatosGTI)*

the rep from VWOA is meeting me Friday...yesterday, I took the car to the dealer and had a tech ride with me...he was amazed at how loud the sound was...something interesting came of the ride, though
he got down and started listening for the noise...trying to locate the noise...listened everywhere...and guess what...the noise SOUNDS like it's coming from the glovebox when you are sitting upright...but, actually, the noise is coming from the center console area kinda near where the stick shift is located...he said this could be something sitting up against something metal and rattling against it...or, he said it could be in the transmission since the noise seems to go away when not at idle...also, the noise seems to disappear when the car is at an angle...he said that this seems to add to the theory that something is vibrating loosly against something metal
either way, they are going to get to it Friday after the VWOA rep hears it...just posting an update


_Modified by pturner67 at 9:43 PM 3-8-2006_


----------



## jksarbau (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: (sniperviperman)*

OK, I understand there is the potenital for a tapping sound from the lifters, BUT the noise coming through to the interior of my GTI is really loud--much louder than a TDI at idle. It eminates from what seems like under the psgr footwell. I Can hear it going 70 on a cement hwy if I go into neutral and coast for a while--begins as soon as the engine hits idle. I seem to recall someone suggesting there is a potential TSB for this and it is due to some hoses hitting each other when the engine is resonating at idle. Is this a possible cause? The noise is actually louder when I'm in the car with the doors closed than when I have the hood up and am listening from above the engine. I cannot imagine VW considering this noise within normal operating parameters. 
Apologies for reposting my concerns about this but I just don't think it's a typical lifter sound, or an acceptable sound if indeed that's the cause. 
Any thoughts??
Thanks again.


----------



## aconsola (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (pturner67)*

I had my gti in yesterday because of this tapping noise. it sounds like it is behind the glovebox, worst at idle, raises in tapping speed up until about 1200 rpm when it cuts out completely.
They were convinced that it was coming from within the car. the tech said that when he put his head into the pass footwell looking at the glovebox, it sounded like the noise was behind him and he thought the tapping was being reflected off the glovebox area but actually coming from the seat. He took the passenger seat out and found some pieces on the underside of the seat that would vibrate against the seat frame.
He then paded things under there with foam(I think it is funny that they have a "squeak and rattle kit" at the dealer- a tackle box with multiple sizes and types of self stick insulation)
On the way home from the dealer yesterday the noise was gone. 
Today it is back but different.
Now instead of being constant at idle and going away at 1200, it only occurs transiently between 1k and 1200 rpm, so it quickly starts and then stops.
I will not do anything with it for a week or so to see how it goes. If it comes back I'll bring it back in for them to look at again and report back here with progress
-Anthony


----------



## Reedy (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (aconsola)*

I am also having this problem. A couple of days ago the car started doing this. It first started making the sound from just above idle to 1500 RPM's. Now it is doing it from idle to about 1100 RPM's. I got my ear down in the passenger floor board yesterday and it sounds as if it is coming from the floor board or the firewall somewhere around the glovebox. My car is going to get checked next wed. Hopefully, one of these dealers will figure this out. I will report back.


----------



## alfzong (Jan 13, 2005)

dammet, the noise is on my car now








as long as it doesnt mess with performance, im good, ill just raise the volume, sucks i cant hear the song of the engine w/o that damn tapping.
alf


----------



## jksarbau (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: (alfzong)*

Mine was fixed today (fingers crossed). Dealer called and said it was the fuel line hitting the frame. Apparently VW is now on to the problem and has a simple insulation/tie down fix in place.


----------



## Reedy (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (jksarbau)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thank goodness. The sound is going to drive me insane. I hope they fix it on Wed.


----------



## redlineGLI (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: (Reedy)*

I am not sure the tie down thing works either, sorry to be the bearer of bad news, that fix has been tried earlier in this thread.
I really would like this fixed, does anyone think we have lemon law potential???
VWOA can come visit me and check my car out if they would like. IM if interested.


----------



## jksarbau (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: (redlineGLI)*

You are right. The tie down thing does not work. Just got mine back from the dealer and they said t had been fixed using that proceedure. It began up again on my way home, and after the dealer had closed, of course. 
Any new thoughts? Seems to VW has a problem they do not have a solution to on their hands. 
Personally, I will not accept this noise from a new 25K car.


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (jksarbau)*

met with the VWOA guy today...he said he has been following this thread...he was amazed at how loud this noise was...he said it was absolutely not normal or acceptable...the dealer is going into the car to see what is causing the noise...when I was leaving (in an awesome passat loaner by the way), I saw them whipping out the stethoscope listening device to pinpoint the noise
will update next week when I get the car back


----------



## redlineGLI (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: (pturner67)*

Let's all keep our fingers crossed and hope they can find it.


----------



## BPR32 (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: (redlineGLI)*

mine developed this problem as well I have adjusted the fuel line, checked the fuel vapor line , moved heat shields, removed skid plates/undercarage covers & still not located this. It just started when I hit like 1600 miles.I think this thread is speading the problem like the flu







.


----------



## alfzong (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (pturner67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pturner67* »_met with the VWOA guy today...he said he has been following this thread...he was amazed at how loud this noise was...he said it was absolutely not normal or acceptable...the dealer is going into the car to see what is causing the noise...when I was leaving (in an awesome passat loaner by the way), I saw them whipping out the stethoscope listening device to pinpoint the noise
will update next week when I get the car back

this is what i like to hear http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jksarbau (Feb 4, 2001)

Any new news on this? Mine is going back to the dealer again on W. Hopefully VWOA will have a fix in place by then.


----------



## Semtex (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (jksarbau)*

We have this on our A3 2.0TFSI Quattro as well in Germany, we traced it back to the AC/Heater unit that is built into the dash.
Some solenoid/lever triggering this sound...we didnt found it to be much of a deal since this car is not being used as a daily driver...I can however see how this could be an annoying issue....hope this info helps to determine the issues some of you have.
Ben


----------



## redlineGLI (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: (Semtex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Semtex* »_
We have this on our A3 2.0TFSI Quattro as well in Germany, we traced it back to the AC/Heater unit that is built into the dash.
Some solenoid/lever triggering this sound...we didnt found it to be much of a deal since this car is not being used as a daily driver...I can however see how this could be an annoying issue....hope this info helps to determine the issues some of you have.
Ben

Has VWOA tried this possibility yet?


----------



## jksarbau (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: (redlineGLI)*

Indeed, there are some that seem to have an HVAC related tapping sound but I think this one is unrelated to that issue. It happens only at idle and does not seem to come and go in any correlation with the HVAC controls. I just hope they figure out what it is. I LOVE VW's, but I really don't understand why they have such a hard time getting the kinks worked out of their vehicles before they release them. Every VW I've owned has been this way. Never anything too major, but the kind of things that probably turn non-entheusiast VW drivers into one and done VW purchasers. It's really too bad. 


_Modified by jksarbau at 12:24 PM 3-13-2006_


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (feuerdog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feuerdog* »_My scuffing sound has been fixed. It turns out that there is a coolant pipe(approx. 1/2") that runs next to the cam belt cover. The pipe was putting pressure against the cover and had actually scuffed the inside of it,......which had caused the sound in the first place.

Still reading, but thats good to know. I saw this by reading another linked post.


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (Matchek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Matchek* »_Seems like it's from behind the glove box, etc... 

I dont think i saw this answer in this thread. But its pretty obvious. The engines sound tube attaches to the firewall behind the glove box. and it purposely transmits noise into the cabin to give a more sporty sound.. I heard that pipe taps into boost, so its unlikely you can just remove it.


----------



## BPR32 (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: (placenta)*

Actually you can remove it & install the A3 hose. It is the same inlet with out the noise maker outlet...OH yeah & that won't fix the tapping sound either...


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (BPR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BPR32* »_Actually you can remove it & install the A3 hose. It is the same inlet with out the noise maker outlet...OH yeah & that won't fix the tapping sound either...

good info. but i personally like that added engine noise.


----------



## BPR32 (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: (placenta)*

I like the new exhaust note better, but I was just offering that little tid bit...


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

no ones mentioned if the upper cam cover comes right off in 5 mins, or if its a big hassle you'd rather have the dealer do. I've yet to see a close up pic. Maybe i can take one tonight.


----------



## aconsola (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (placenta)*

the noise is back, does anyone have an actual TSB on this yet?
Any specifics on the proper fix that I can bring in to the dealer next time?
Thanks,
-Anthony


----------



## jksarbau (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: (aconsola)*

I was planning on having an appt today to try to resolve this, but had to cancel. Given the mystery of this thing I think I'm going to wait until VW officially figures it out before bringing it back in--their first attempt didn't fix it. No point in having the dealer mess with it agian until a real solution is found. Please, everyone, keep posting on this thread as you find out more.


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (jksarbau)*

uuumm...problem fixed








the service manager is going to email pictures to me so I can post them here...he said he will also explain what the issue was and what the fix was...will post everything tomorrow...not sure yet, but it might even be something someone posted here already
I want to thank Stohlman VW, the service director Bob Bayder, and the master tech for their help...they went through a lot of work to find this fast tapping/rattle sound...I hope the pictures and explanation will help other dealerships and customers solve the problem...I think VWOA should put out a TSB if one hasn't been issued yet


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

Sorry if i sound hatefull......but
CAN WE PLEASE NOW LET THIS POST DIE ALREADY !!!!!!!!???????


----------



## Matchek (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (GolfRS)*

no we can't. I want the solution as I have the problem too.
Thanks Turner, and sorry Golf.


----------



## lisik (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Matchek)*

Does the tapping sound change if you turn this switch on/off?


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_Sorry if i sound hatefull......but
CAN WE PLEASE NOW LET THIS POST DIE ALREADY !!!!!!!!???????


lololol...


----------



## mike2003 (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: VW of America has solved the problem*

I was just called by a very friendly VW guy who said that a fix is being issued for the problem and that it is relate to the fuel line. I was surprised that he was more worried about a comment I made to an earlier survey about the FM radio reception not being very good. They really want to make sure that the new antenna works very well as it was intended to.







By the way, I have the grey GTI with the auto tranny which is excellent, as is the car overall. I am vry pleased. I'm new here and think this group is the best.


----------



## GPC777 (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: VW of America has solved the problem (mike2003)*

Yep, about 2000 miles on the GTI now, and there's that glove box annoying tapping sound. I have been aflicted with this tapping disease as well, so please post the actual FIX that VWOA supposidly came up with. I need to get this fixed, and like most VW dealers, if I don't take the fix in to them, they will have no clue how to fix it!! Thank you!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aconsola (May 13, 2005)

*Re: VW of America has solved the problem (GPC777)*

It's getting louder! or maybe it is just me obsessing about it, but it seems to have gone from intermittant when the engine is hot, to every time the engine is idling.








-Anthony


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: VW of America has solved the problem (aconsola)*

ok...here's the fix...with pictures...written by the dir of service: THERE ARE THREE
LINES: MAIN FUEL LINE,MAIN FUEL RETURN LINE AND THE EVAP LINE FROM THE
FUEL TANK TO THE INTAKE MANIFOLD. basically, the 3 lines come from the fuel tank and go through the frame of the passenger side...the pics show the lines...then the oval shaped hole where the insulation has to go...the lines would rattle at idle...have you viewed the thread of the GTI tube from the engine through the firewall for the growl sound? well, the body frame is acting like that as well...the sound is travelling through the frame and comes out near the glovebox...that's why the sound seems to come from the glovebox...I hope other dealers are looking at this as well...hope it helps


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

thanks for the pics. i still dont really get what the "fix" is, but that shows the cause.


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (placenta)*

fix is insulation going around the fuel lines in that oval hole...it stops them from moving around and rattling against the frame of the car


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

i want to re-write this in a different format.
*THERE ARE THREE LINES:**
-MAIN FUEL LINE
-MAIN FUEL RETURN LINE
-THE EVAP LINE FROM THE FUEL TANK TO THE INTAKE MANIFOLD. *
Basically, the 3 lines come from the fuel tank and go through the frame of the passenger side. Then the oval shaped hole where the insulation has to go would cause the lines to rattle at idle. If you have viewed the thread of the GTI tube from the engine through the firewall, this is a similar noise transfer. The body frame is acting like a noise resonator as well. The sound is travelling through the frame and comes out near the glovebox. That's why the sound seems to come from the glovebox.


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (pturner67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pturner67* »_fix is insulation going around the fuel lines in that oval hole...it stops them from moving around and rattling against the frame of the car

Maybe some hose or something.. Maybe some foam?


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (placenta)*

thanks for the rewrite...the oval hole doesn't cause the noise...the oval hole is where you can gain access to the lines for insulating them








dunno what insulation they used...I do know it worked well...car is silent other than a nice quiet purr from the engine


_Modified by pturner67 at 7:50 PM 3-20-2006_


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (pturner67)*

follow-up note: see the third pic down from the top...look far right...a green line coming from the rear and disappearing...that is one of the fuel lines entering the frame


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (jksarbau)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jksarbau* »_Mine was fixed today (fingers crossed). Dealer called and said it was the fuel line hitting the frame. Apparently VW is now on to the problem and has a simple insulation/tie down fix in place.

Bob...we have a winner!!!!!


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

i dont even HAVE this noise.. but ill prob add something in there to make sure i never do.
too bad this forum doesnt have reputation points.. cuz u nailed it.


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (placenta)*

thanks man


----------



## redlineGLI (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: (pturner67)*

Please keep us updated after a few weeks to be sure that this fixed it. We have gotten our hopes up before with other attempts to learn later that the sound came back. Nice write up and thanks for the pics.


----------



## jksarbau (Feb 4, 2001)

Mine was fixed by doing what (a far as I can tell) is described above. The night I took it home from the dealer it started up again, but was not quite as loud. two days later it went away on its own and has remained that way for the last 5 days. As of right now I'd say it's fixed (but, then again, I've still got to drive home from work)


----------



## GTiAddict (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: (jksarbau)*

If this is not fixed, would it be dangerous to the car in any way? If so, what? Or will it just be the clicking sound and that is it.


----------



## mike2003 (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: tapping sound*

My local dealer fixed my GTI yesterday and it's fine now. They also donwloaded some software to modify the sound coming out of the radio. It sounds better now, more bright perhaps. 
I'm happy.


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: tapping sound (mike2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mike2003* »_They also donwloaded some software to modify the sound coming out of the radio. It sounds better now, more bright perhaps. I'm happy.









Ahh so you got the soft clipping fix done.. I'm hearing more about it daily.. Congrats.


----------



## aconsola (May 13, 2005)

*Re: tapping sound (placenta)*

I brought mine in today(for the second time) and they did the fix, discusing it with VW tech support. So far no rattle and no tapping http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
They also flashed the car to the new software since I had the no-start issue twice.
Thanks for all the info!
-Anthony


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: tapping sound (aconsola)*

So about how long did it take the service dept. to do the flash and spray in the insulation?


----------



## aconsola (May 13, 2005)

*Re: tapping sound (digitalhippie)*

I dropped it off at 9 and they called me at work at 12 to tell me it was done, so less than 3 hours. Mine was the first one they did(they've only sold one mkV gti, mine), I'm sure subsequent ones will be faster, the tech said he spent a lot of time on the phone with the vw service rep.
-Anthony


----------



## Mono1 (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: tapping sound (aconsola)*

My car was silent until just recently. I have 2000 miles on it now. Without a doubt, I heard the tapping sound this morning. 
Is the fix just a matter of stuffing some insulation inside the oval hole? How much did it take?


----------



## Mono1 (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: tapping sound (Mono1)*

Update: The tapping sound in my car completely goes away when I turn off the climate system.


----------



## redlineGLI (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: tapping sound (Mono1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mono1* »_Update: The tapping sound in my car completely goes away when I turn off the climate system. 

That is a separate problem. I believe there _is_ a fix for that one.


----------



## aconsola (May 13, 2005)

*Re: tapping sound (redlineGLI)*

so 9 days after bringing the car in and getting the tapping sound taken care of, and I'm sitting at a light. a dead spot in the music and I think I'm hearing that darned tapping again. couldn't be,
I must be








So I shut the radio off, close the sunroof, and idling at the next light, I hear the same old tapping noise, but faint and muffled.








now I'm wondering if I should bring it in for the 3rd time or live with it until I have time to mess with it myself.








Between this and the constantly wandering FM reception, I really miss my '98 vr6.
-Anthony


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: tapping sound (aconsola)*

I think the fix is probably not a high quality one...stuffing insulation into the hole to stop the rattle seems to open things up for insulation "settling" later on...I think a real fix would be a good quality spray insulation that expands...or, taking the 3 lines out of the frame and permanently mounting them to the outside of the frame
either way, 2 weeks after the fix and NO noise still...whew


----------



## aznkukuboi (Apr 6, 2006)

Hmmm. I just bought my GTI yesterday, but the build date was a few months ago. How would I know whether or not they adressed this problem? According to some people, it seems the problem came near 1000 miles mark.


----------



## Das Vagon (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: tapping sound (pturner67)*

Does anyone know if there's a TSB for this problem. I have the exact problem and took it to the dealer to try and get a tech to just come out and sit in the car. I got the, "there's a wait" routine. I just want someone to sit in the car!







The best would be if I could drop it off and reference a TSB.


----------



## OutrGarage (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: tapping sound (Das Vagon)*

The fix is TSB 2038400 according to my service receipt. Part # 06a-141-730-A


----------



## Das Vagon (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: tapping sound (OutrGarage)*

Is that for the insulation in the frame fix?


----------



## OutrGarage (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: tapping sound (Das Vagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Das Vagon* »_Is that for the insulation in the frame fix?

Yes


----------



## Das Vagon (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: tapping sound (OutrGarage)*

I did a search on the VW service publications site and didn't find it?
http://www.vw.ddsltd.com


----------



## sundaydriver (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: tapping sound (pturner67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pturner67* »_I think the fix is probably not a high quality one...stuffing insulation into the hole to stop the rattle seems to open things up for insulation "settling" later on...I think a real fix would be a good quality spray insulation that expands...or, taking the 3 lines out of the frame and permanently mounting them to the outside of the frame
either way, 2 weeks after the fix and NO noise still...whew

I'm glad you made some progress with this. Normally it takes so long the next platform is roling out of the factory with people still talking about a "fix". 
Our customers haven't reported any problems lately. Don't know if it's because the weather is getting better and people are taking off right away with their windows down or what...
Either way, congrats.


----------



## GGVDub (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: tapping sound (sundaydriver)*

I don't know if the "fix" is really the answer. Mine went away for about 1 month plus now, untill this weekend. Since I changed gas and stop filling it pass the pump shutting off (different than overfilling), the noise went away. I had always used Chevron and Shell, when i switched to 76's gas the noise went away. I decided to put in Chevron this weekend for a trip and also to test to see if the noise came back. I did overfill it slightly because of the length i had to drive and wanted to get there on a half a tank. Before i filled up with Chevron I was almost out of gas. Once I got to my destination and stopped for the first time at a traffic light, with about a half a tank left (all Chevron at this point), I heard it, I heard that damn noise again. Now I am not saying that Chevron caused the noise, all I can say is when I don't overfill it and use 76, NO NOISE







. When i used or use Chevron and push it a little on filling, NOISE







. 
Just my observation.
_Modified by kdoerner at 8:33 AM 8/15/2006_


_Modified by kdoerner at 8:33 AM 8/15/2006_


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: tapping sound (kdoerner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kdoerner* »_Now I am not saying that Chevron caused the noise, all I can say is when I don't overfill it and use 76, NO NOISE







. When i used or use Chevron and push it a little on filling, NOISE







. 
Just my observation.

Sincerely,
Chuck Williamson
Unocal 76 CEO
hehe


----------



## GGVDub (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: tapping sound (pturner67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pturner67* »_
Sincerely,
Chuck Williamson
Unocal 76 CEO
hehe









My cover is blown








p.s. maybe I should try some different gasses just to test my theory.


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (pturner67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pturner67* »_The 1.8T had an emissions recirculating seliniod that made a tapping sound. Some were louder than others. So you are right about that tapping sound. I was one of about 8 trillion people who took their car to the dealer for that sound just to find that I wasted 3 hours of my time. LOL
The guy took me for a ride at the dealer in another 2.0T and they could not reproduce THIS sound. Really, this sound is not normal. There is no way VW/Audi would allow cars off the line if they made this loud tapping sound. The tech at the dealer said this was NOT normal whatsoever.
We'll know Tuesday what it is. 

the vr6 had this too + hollow cams that resonated the noise making them sound like they are ticking quite loudly


----------



## 79416 (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*

This thread is ridiculous. I can't understand why you guys are ripping your cars' apart over a small rattle.


----------



## redlineGLI (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: (-YZ-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-YZ-* »_This thread is ridiculous. I can't understand why you guys are ripping your cars' apart over a small rattle.

You obvisouly do not have the rattle. Thanks for the constructive comment though.
FYI
I did nothing to fix my rattle, but I have not heard it for about a month. I wonder if the weather warming up was enough for it to go away.


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (-YZ-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-YZ-* »_This thread is ridiculous. I can't understand why you guys are ripping your cars' apart over a small rattle.

LOL, exactly.. And they'll have 3 new rattles when they're all done.


----------



## 79416 (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: (placenta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *placenta* »_LOL, exactly.. And they'll have 3 new rattles when they're all done.

I got a motorcycle, I'm taking it back though because there is too much wind blowing into my helmet at high speeds.


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

Ok folks, back on topic please.


----------



## redlineGLI (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: (thread)*









The "noise" is back. Any suggestions, I have not done anything to correct it, my dealership does not have any answers for me yet.


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (alfzong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alfzong* »_dammet, the noise is on my car now








as long as it doesnt mess with performance, im good, ill just raise the volume, sucks i cant hear the song of the engine w/o that damn tapping.
alf

HAHA karmas a ***** isn't it lol
as for all these morons saying the tapping isn't anything, if you can hear it while the radio is at 12 then it's obviously something messed up.
Mine started doing this and it's not like this small tapping noise at all, I would describe it as a banging/slapping noise more then anything. Sounds like a line is banging/slapping against something metal etc. If it was a small ticking noise then who cares, but it's not. so saying nothing is wrong with it when you haven't even heard the noise is retarded. For all you know it's so loud the guy across the street with his headphones on can hear it. So until you hear it shush








In fact I'll go videotape it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by gtiiiiiiii at 12:13 PM 5-10-2006_


_Modified by thread at 5:01 PM 5-10-2006_


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (GolfRS)*

lol I had this problem just start so I had to revive it


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*

my fix (insulation around fuel lines going through the frame) is still holding steady http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redlineGLI (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: (pturner67)*

Is the noise still gone then? I thought mine was gone when the weather warmed up, but that was not true. It is doing it again. I heard there may be a TSB for this now, is that true?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_

In fact I'll go videotape it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Modified by gtiiiiiiii at 12:13 PM 5-10-2006

so I am very curious now. vid?


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

mine is doing this very randomly and wouldn't rattle when I went to go videotape it (of course), but I have the camera in my car now and will videotape it next time it starts to do this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thomaschh (May 30, 2006)

*Re: VW of America has solved the problem (aconsola)*

I have the same noise - bought the car four days ago and it started almost immediately. Irritating, but glad to know it's an easy fix.
I also have a strange thing happening when the radio is on FM - sound fades in and out every couple of minutes. Anyone seen (heard) this too?
Thanks,
+tom


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: VW of America has solved the problem (thomaschh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thomaschh* »_I also have a strange thing happening when the radio is on FM - sound fades in and out every couple of minutes. Anyone seen (heard) this too?

That's either the "soft clipping" (which your dealer should have a software fix for) or the "speed sensitive volume" (which can be disabled in the radio options: press&hold the scan knob in and you'll see the menu come up, scroll thru til you see the speed sensitive volume, and you can turn it off).


----------



## NaterGator86 (May 7, 2006)

*Re: VW of America has solved the problem (digitalhippie)*

I wonder if this is a changed in the 2007MY, IE a better solution than stuffing some foam in there.
How can this be news to VW when this model has been out in europe for so long... kinda annoying.


----------



## Boostin 6sp (Mar 10, 2006)

they all do it, deal with it


----------



## GGVDub (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: (Boostin 6sp)*

I have posted on this topic a couple of times now. My car used to do it. I can say for certain now, mine is gas specific. If I use certain brands of gas I get the tapping, when I use others the tapping goes away. I have been testing this now for the past 4 months. I can have the tapping, fill-up with a different brand, tapping goes away. Go back and fill up with the first brand a couple of weeks later, and the tapping comes back, wait and fill up with the other, tapping goes away. Very Weird








Just my observation.


----------



## HoneyNutz (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: (GGA3)*

Bump!
I had the fuel line rattle TSB done -- and of course this problem was not solved. Has anyone come up with a solution yet?
This chattering noise is driving me nuts!


----------



## SLYMK6 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: (HoneyNutz)*

wow this thread was almost a year old. it took two pages of reading for me to check the dates and realize that.







there hasn't been a fix yet? I thought OP's insulation fix resovled the issue?


----------



## HoneyNutz (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
so I am very curious now. vid?

VIDEO!
http://youtube.com/watch?v=-Kq_WTYd_Nk

Its hard to hear -- so turn your volume up -- you will hear a tinny noise -- thats the chatter


----------



## upsolutegti (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: (HoneyNutz)*

i have had this same noise on my golf 5 gti 2007 model from the day i bought it
took it to the dealers and they changed the releaser bearing as when the clutch was in the noise would stop.
the further then changed the gearbox and the entire clutch system and the noise is still there.
vw rep from factory says its normal noise and says its gear clatter.
i also get a bit of a whine at about 50km per hour.any body else get this?
if anybody knows the solution to these problems let me know


----------



## SLYMK6 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: (upsolutegti)*

Is this true? They can chock it up to gear chatter being "normal"? Is gear chatter "normal"?


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (SLY MK5)*

I'm getting this noise now (2006 model) and it is loud. Does this insulation fix still seem to be working for those of you who tried it?


----------



## 818tech (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: very fast tapping sound (pturner67)*

normal.... Its called Direct Injection


----------



## willijud8 (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: very fast tapping sound (818tech)*

My A3 has been doing it for about 3 months. Tapping sound in under or behind glove box, only occurs when the car is at idle. Usually goes away after the car warms up. 
This noise is not normal!!!! It never occurred in the first 8 months of driving the car.
Anybody have a bulletin from Audi or VW? I will take it in soon unless someone knows how to fix it. Thanks guys....


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: very fast tapping sound (818tech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *818tech* »_normal.... Its called Direct Injection









Trust me if you heard this noise you would know it is not normal. Not a purring from the direct injection but a loud tapping that you ca heard over the music. It sounds like it is coming from the glove compartment but upon closer inspection it seems to be coming from under the passenger floorboards and reflecting up to make it sound like it is coming from the glove compartment.


----------



## dfrost (Aug 28, 2007)

I got a tapping noise (only at idle) from the right side that was the Audi fuel line rattle - think there is a TSB about this. I easily fixed it with some pipe insulation around the fuel lines.


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: very fast tapping sound (willijud8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *willijud8* »_My A3 has been doing it for about 3 months. Tapping sound in under or behind glove box, only occurs when the car is at idle. Usually goes away after the car warms up. 
This noise is not normal!!!! It never occurred in the first 8 months of driving the car.
Anybody have a bulletin from Audi or VW? I will take it in soon unless someone knows how to fix it. Thanks guys....










I cant believe this thread is 2 years old...lol
the vw/audi dealership should have the tsb info at the dealership
by the way, the insulation fix is holding strong on mine...2 years gone by and no tapping


----------



## willijud8 (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: very fast tapping sound (pturner67)*

Got the fix Friday. Oakland Audi secured the fuel lines under the car through panels you open to get in there. Didn't get the revised ECU settings, told service manager I have the APR Stage II. He said no problem. Good guys to work with.


----------



## khalsalem (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: very fast tapping sound (willijud8)*

I have Golf Mk5 (2005) and it has the same sound coming from the glove box, I noticed that the sound disappear when AC is on (actually not when ac is on but when the air circulation is on
also it disappears when I move the car on reverse (manual gear)
when I put on idle again the sound re-appear.
the dealer replaced (flap motor) (some part of the AC) twice, but the sound still there.


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: very fast tapping sound (pturner67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pturner67* »_
I cant believe this thread is 2 years old...lol
the vw/audi dealership should have the tsb info at the dealership
by the way, the insulation fix is holding strong on mine...2 years gone by and no tapping

I just started to hear this noise about 2 weeks ago


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: very fast tapping sound (TheBox)*

Mines been doing it again now that's it's cold and rainy season. I've positive it's some sort of line tapping against something near the glove box. It's really annoying and anyone that rides me asks what the hell that noise is. It's not the normal engine sound, because it's coming from inside the car. That along with my exhaust rattle I just developed (I knocked my exhaust loose on accident and haven't tightened it back up) is adding up to alot of noises in my car


----------



## ShockerWorthy (Dec 8, 2007)

There IS obviously a problem. I have been following this thread, and of course, the tapping has just started behind my glove box, and sounds like it is coming from the belts, but I can't hear it without my doors closed while being inside the car. My car just turned 76k..there is obv a problem so instead of some of you guys belittling this problem, try to help find a solution. I need to figure this out.


----------



## dfrost (Aug 28, 2007)

As several have said, the loud tapping that seems to come from the glove box, and goes away just above idle, is very likely the fuel line rattle.
Yes, there's a TSB. 
I fixed mine myself in about 30 minutes with some pipe insulation around the fuel lines under the passenger side (above a plastic panel that is easily removed and re-installed).


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (HoneyNutz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HoneyNutz* »_I had the fuel line rattle TSB done -- and of course this problem was not solved. Has anyone come up with a solution yet?

Yes, I'm bumping the old thread, but to add new information.
If you've done a 'fix' (official TSB & parts, or DIY) and the tapping sound is still there or comes back, then it's most likely the line tapping farther up inside the metal channel. You can fix that as well. See my updated January 2008 info here: 
http://oooo-a3.blogspot.com/2006/01/fuel-line-rattle-fix.html


----------

